# Suffolk slingshots fox cub mini



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I like little pocket sized sling but this one cost me around £20 with shipping it had a bad Finnish on it it only lasted a thew weeks and then the varnish restarted to rub of and a pice of the fork broke of so had to re finish nice shape but won't be buying from him again


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Contact him and give him a chance to make things right . Then report back on your experience .


----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

treefork said:


> Contact him and give him a chance to make things right . Then report back on your experience .


Agreed. Everyone deserves a chance to make things right.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Treefork and 4WDX have said.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pic or it didnt happen


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I didint take a picture of it when it was chipped


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

I have just seen this post and TBH,I am extremely surprised with those comments!

Here is an independent review of my work from a respected shooter.

Make up your own mind!


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I was not lying look


----------

